# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Izlazak iz bolnice u AS 0+

## Josipa87

Molim iskistva, preporuku, savjet za izlazak iz bolnice s novorođenčem u AS 0+, da ili ne. 
Uzeli smo kolica 2 u jedan(kosara i sportako sj bez jajeta) i planiramo kupiti AS ( joie spin 360 čini se praktična) koja je za primjenu od rođenja do 4 g. Pored tog jaje (koje je zapravo isto AS al do 12 mjeseci) mi se čini suvišno, tj ne bi ga uzimali kad već postoji mogućnost odmah uzeti AS 0 +. Je li tko ima iskustva sa izlaskom iz bolnice u  takvoj AS, je li preporučate? Iskreno sam skeptična iako sam našla stručna mišljenja koja to preporučuju al s druge strane jako cijenim stvarna životna iskustva pa molim potvrdu nekog tko je to prakticirao, jer kako god se informiram svi pričaju o izlasku u jajetu.?

----------


## Vrijeska

Pogledaj rezultate testa na njemačkoj stranici ADAC .
"Jaje" je praktično jer bebe često zaspu u autu pa je onda lakše izvaditi autosjedalicu nego vaditi dijete iz nje pa prebacivati u krevet. Za kratko spavanje i nebuđenje, naravno.  Ili već uspavanu bebu u stanu smjestiti u sjedalicu, zavezati i pokriti je lakše nego na hladnoći iznositi pa stavljati u hladnu autosjedalicu u autu.

----------


## Jadranka

Mi smo sa dva mladja imali/imamo takav neki 0+. U njemu smo ih izveli iz rodilista - a do sjedalice u kosari ili cak narucju, ovog najmladjeg. Meni je ta sjedalica sto je stalno u autu puno praktocnija od onih sto se vade i ponovo stavljaju.... Al nama je doduse auto u garazi pa nemamo ovaj problem s hladnocom/pregrijanoscu sjedalice... a i dok su bili jako mali nije ih tonpremjestanje ometalo u spavanju.

----------


## jelena.O

Moje je jako smetalo premještanje,pa ako su u djedalici ili u kolicima samo bi ih tako ostavila do buđenja ako smo došli doma.ako sam imala priliku stavila bi ih kod prozora da im ne bude vruće

----------


## Vrci

Bebe do  barem 6mj, a sto bolje i dulje, trebaju biti u jajetu jer vece as iako su 0+ ne mogu postici dobar nagib. 

Imas na fejsu Rodine savjete o autosjedalicama, tamo se može puno naučiti.

----------


## jelena.O

Uzmeš sjedalicu koja se može okačiti na kolica

----------


## Jadranka

> Bebe do  barem 6mj, a sto bolje i dulje, trebaju biti u jajetu jer vece as iako su 0+ ne mogu postici dobar nagib. 
> 
> Imas na fejsu Rodine savjete o autosjedalicama, tamo se može puno naučiti.


Sigurno? Meni se cini da se nasa mogla dovesti u isti polozaj u kojem bi stajalo i jaje, jer moze klizati po postolju.

----------


## Josipa87

Drage žene, mame, hvala svima na mišljenju, vidim različitih iskustava, na kraju se puno tog svede i na samo dijete, kako sto prihvaća. Svakako mi puno znači čuti vaša iskustva. Definotivno ću pogledati  Rodine savjete na fb. Hvala na informacijama.

----------


## Vrci

> Sigurno? Meni se cini da se nasa mogla dovesti u isti polozaj u kojem bi stajalo i jaje, jer moze klizati po postolju.


Da. Beba treba 45 stupnjeva nagib, a te ne idu toliko 

Ja sve to sto pricam pamtim s rodine grupe o sjedalicama  :Smile:

----------


## Josipa87

Da...baš sam posljednjih dana puno pratila grupu "rodinih savjeta" na fb i jako mi je pomoglo iskustvo drugih. I ipak smo odlučili nabaviti "jaje" od 0 do 13 mjeseci pa onda ići s nekom konkretnom sjedalicom. Izgleda da ove sjedalice sto su od 0+ i više, ovise puno o autu tj o nagibu sjedala u autu, i ako niste u mogućnosti probati samu sjedalicu  u auto , bolje onda ne riskirati. Nagib jaja se već može lakše regulirati pojasevima, a i praktičnije je za te prve mjesece osobito zimi, kod odlaska doktoru i slično, jer je lakše izvaditi bebu u jajetu nego je vaditi iz fiksirane sjedalice i prebacivati u košaru i slično. Iako sam ispočetka htijela riješiti sve u jednoj sjedalici, vremenom sam zaključila da je bolje ipak ići najprije s jajem a onda AS. Puno kombiniranih AS predviđeno je do 36 kg ...što bi značilo do školskog uzrasta  a s druge strane postavlja se pitanje roka trajanja, pa se to međusobno suprotstavlja. Jako su privlačne te AS koje nude više rješenja tj prilagođavaju se od najranije dobi pa do školskog uzrasta ali tko moze predvidjeti da će moje dijete uvijek biti u prosjeku kila i visine za koju se predviđa određena AS. Naeučili smo maxi cosi coral, jer mi se činila jako praktičba obzurom da se beba može izvaditi iz same kontrukcije sjedalice zajedno s umetkom sjedalice a i učinilo mise da ta AS ima manju dubinu i da je dosta blaga u pregibu "sjedišta" . Jedva čekan da stigne i da probam. Evo, malo mojih zaključaka nakon puuuno istraživanja, čitanja drugih iskustava a i preporuka savjetnica. Hvala svima na sudjelovanju u raspravi.

----------

